# 180 mm für Vixa möglich?



## Norcovixa (8. November 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage: ist es möglich eine 180 mm Gabel z.B. Totem 2-Step, am Vixa zu verbauen oder ist der Rahmen dafür ungeeignet

Viele Grüße und Danke im Voraus für hoffentlich viele Anregungen!

Norcovixa


----------



## Norcovixa (8. November 2009)

Ach, da fällt mir gerade noch etwas ein, wo bekommt man den für das Vixa ein Ersatz-Schaltauge her?

Viele Grüße

Norcovixa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (10. November 2009)

Hi Norcovixa

Wir klären dir gerne ab wies aussieht wegen Garantie usw.

Schaltaugen bekommst du bei deinem Norco-Händler, hier die Links zu den Shops:
Für Deutschland: http://www.norcobikes.de/#
Die Schweiz: http://www.indiansummer.ch/norco_9271401.php

Gute Grüsse!


----------



## Norcovixa (10. November 2009)

Hallo Indian Summer,

die Schaltaugen habe ich inzwischen gefunden, vielen Dank!

Es wäre toll wenn Du in Erfahrung bringen könntest ob eine 180er Gabel möglich ist (Garantie usw.), natürlich in Verbindung mit einem entsprechenden Dämpfer hinten.
Solltest Du keine Zeit dafür haben, kann ich notfalls meinen Händler fragen.

So oder so danke ich Dir für Deine Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße

Norcovixa


----------



## Indian Summer (10. November 2009)

Hi Norcovixa

Haben soeben bescheid aus Kanada bekommen. Sie geben grünes Licht für das Verbauen einer 180er Gabel, Garantie wird also gewährleistet. Wir haben auch schon Bilder von Norco-Teamfahrerin Darcy Turenne gesehen, wo sie das Vixa mit 66er fährt.

http://www.hellodarcy.com/Site/gallery/Pages/action.html

Wir wünschen dir viel Spass!


----------



## Norcovixa (10. November 2009)

Hallo Indian Summer,

das ist super genial, vielen Dank für Deinen (Euren) Einsatz!

Spaß werde ich dann sicher noch mehr haben als bisher, das Vixa ist ein super Teil...

Liebe Grüße

Norcovixa


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (1. November 2010)

was dann so ausschaut,und sich super fährt


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (30. Dezember 2010)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> was dann so ausschaut,und sich super fährt


----------



## LaKoS (1. April 2011)

Von welchen Jahrgang wird hier geredet? 

2011 darf man glaub ich nur noch bis 545mm Einbaulänge der Gabel fahren, die Jahrgänge davor 565mm, oder!?

Gruß Ric


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (2. April 2011)

2009er modell


----------



## LaKoS (4. April 2011)

Und wie siehts mit dem 2010´er Modell aus? Darf man da auch noch ne 180´er Gabel reinbaun...laut Geo-Tabelle auf der Norco-Homepage steht da noch 565mm!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (4. April 2011)

dann ja selbst eine totem hat nur 565


----------

